# Кто хочет зарубиться в point blank?



## Кирилл

Ну вот,собственно...


----------



## kmscom

а что это такое?


----------



## Кирилл

Шутер типа контр страйк.


----------



## kmscom

ааа, я пас. я не игрок


----------



## OLENA777

А по-подробнее можно???


----------



## Кирилл

http://pointblank.ru


----------



## грум

Кирилл ты подробней опиши что делать надо.


----------



## Кирилл

Я предлагаю командой пострелять.
Погоняем террорюг или полицию))
Если кто не играл - регистрируетесь,устанавливаете игру.
Потом заходите ко мне в профиль.
KerishFire
Часиков через 5 где то.
Там соберемся и командой погоняем врагов.


----------



## Охотник

Скорость не позволяет. А так сегодня вечер свободный.


----------



## Кирилл

Кстати можно так вообще периодически рубиться.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Потом заходите ко мне в профиль.
> KerishFire


Пока разберешься что да как.А как в профиль входить.Кирилл я в сетевые игры не играл никогда так что если что извини за глупые вопросы.


----------



## Кирилл

Сейчас покажу.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> я в сетевые игры не играл никогда так что если что извини за глупые вопросы.


Да все нормально)
1)регистрируетесь
2)запускаете игру
3)входите на сервер,потом в комнату
4)жмете внизу экрана на силуэт человека (сообщество) - найти - вводите ник

-------------------------------------------------------

не получается скрин игры сделать.
грум, если вы имеете желание то напишите мне свой ник и я вас найду,там же покажу что к чему


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> грум, если вы имеете желание то напишите мне свой ник и я вас найду,там же покажу что к чему


Мой ник grymik.


----------



## Кирилл

Добавил в друзья проверяйте


----------



## machito

Кирилл, спасибо за приглашение, не люблю мокрушников ))
в сетевые игры не играю, да и пинга не хватит на *ok* )))
а так люблю гонять... скорость 200 на поворотах 300... 
и то редко, времени нет, а играть хочется... 
Кирюха, если честно, стрелялки накаляют-напрягают... психику расшатывают которой и без этого нет


----------



## Drongo

Кирилл. Напиши требования компа для этой игрули. Если потянет комп, составлю компанию. )

Контру люблю, но пилим с другом только на связи, правда друг скилл, а я там нуп, у\п 2\26 )) Люблю скорострелку, но модеры банят за неё. Ну а так, пистоль какой-нить и гранату. )

Ник придумаю, мож "Нубло" или "Котлета". )) Обычно скиллы злятся когда их мочат с такими никами. На крайняк возьму контровский.


----------



## machito

Drongo написал(а):


> Обычно скиллы злятся когда их мочат с такими никами.


Drongo, в таком случае ник Ч*О будет бомба


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> Напиши требования компа для этой игрули.


Цитирую:


> Процессор: Pentium 4 2.0 GHz;
> Оперативная память: 512 МB RAM;
> Графическая карта: NVidia GeForceFX 5700
> Место на жестком диске: ~ 1.2 GB;
> Соединение с интернетом: 56 kbps.
> Если ваша система не соответствует минимальным требованиям — игра может не запускаться или работать некорректно.
> 
> Для комфортабельной игры нужен компьютер, отвечающий рекомендуемым системным требованиям:
> 
> 
> Процессор: Pentium 4 3.0 GHz;
> Оперативная память: 1 GB RAM;
> Графическая карта: ATi Radeon X800;
> Место на жестком диске: ~ 1.5 GB;
> Соединение с интернетом: выделенный канал.
> Если ваша система не соответствует рекомендуемым требованиям — мы советуем понизить детализацию графики и уменьшить дальность прорисовки в настройках игры.



Похоже что играть можно даже на калькуляторе)


machito написал(а):


> в таком случае


Ну зачем так - до грубости)


Drongo написал(а):


> Люблю скорострелку, но модеры банят за неё. Ну а так, пистоль какой-нить и гранату. )


Тут скорострелки разной много,надо по рангу до нее дойти.


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Тут скорострелки разной много,надо по рангу до нее дойти.


Так тут качать акк надо? Чем меня привлёк КС, так это что можно в любое время зайти и выйти и иметь фулл доступ к игровым возможностям и агрегатам.


machito написал(а):


> в таком случае ник Ч*О будет бомба


Да вообще, главное чтоб за него не банили. )


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Когда-то рубился в нее, потом на варфейс подсел. Теперь вообще онлайн забросил.
А идея совместно в ПБ поиграть появилась после прочтения логов из задачи про потусторонние голоса
Если соберетесь играть, зовите. Постараюсь явки с паролями от учетки вспомнить.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Так тут качать акк надо?


А это что такое?


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> потом на варфейс подсел


чёт новенькое да, сильно торкает 


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Постараюсь явки с паролями от учетки вспомнить.


Прям партизанство сплошное


----------



## Кирилл

Можно конечно и в контру рубануться,жалко что ли))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> А это что такое?


Акаунт. Т.е. прокачивать игрового персонажа.


machito написал(а):


> чёт новенькое да, сильно торкает


Поначалу торкало, потом отпустило 


machito написал(а):


> Прям партизанство сплошное


А то 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Можно конечно и в контру рубануться,жалко что ли))


Не, меня она как-то совсем не зацепила
Koza Nozdri, 
Уже качаю. Зарубимся?
Правда я давно не играл в онлайн шутеры, да и асом особым не был.


----------



## Кирилл

Да канеш зарубимся))
Давайте часов 7 -8 по москве?
Я клан создам,вас приму.
Я раньше круто рубился,год или полтора не играл вообще.
Но вроде навыки не растерял,как говрится опыт не пропьешь.
Я персонажа не прокачиваю,играю обычным оружием вполне успешно.


----------



## Кирилл

Так что,рубанемся седня?


----------



## Drongo

Я отпадаю, щас качнул, поставил - открылось какое-то окно с тремя вкладками: все сервера, клановые, общие. Куда-то нажал, комп думал минут 10, в итоге обратно выкинуло на этот выбор серверов. Психанул - удалил. Не люблю сложности.


----------



## Кирилл

Жаль)
Если народу не наберем хоть на контру переходи))
Имхо контра не дотягивает...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Я в теме. Осталось только явки с паролями вспомнить)


----------



## Кирилл

Давай! Вспоминай...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Так и не вспомнил, но восстановить получилось)
Хорошо, что к телефону привязал, правда не знаю, зачем я это делал.


----------



## грум

Хрень какая-то.Хотел зайти поиграть.Пишет надо установить игру.Так я вчера установил.Я не понял каждый раз надо устанавливать что-ли что бы поиграть.Странная игра.Кирилл может попроще есть игрушка?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

грум, 
Ээ.. Вроде, ничего сложного. Сегодня скачал, установил, и даже поиграли немного.
Про результаты лучше промолчу..


----------



## грум

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Сегодня скачал, установил, и даже поиграли немного.


Так я вчера скачал и установил и поиграл.Сейчас зашел, опять устанавливать надо.Не понимаю ничего.Взял все удалил.


----------



## Кирилл

грум написал(а):


> Кирилл может попроще есть игрушка?


Ну я больше ни во что не играл...мортал комбат еще и суффраинг,но то другое.
Предлагайте,кто во что рубится.
Нам со ScriptMakeR сегодня люлей жестоких навешали)))
Прямо медаль Битого хоть вручай!


грум написал(а):


> Сейчас зашел, опять устанавливать надо.


Это просто момент,там может метр - полтора обновы встанет и все,игра установленная как была так и осталась.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Нам со ScriptMakeR сегодня люлей жестоких навешали


Мне вчера тоже дали жару.


> Предлагайте,кто во что рубится


Я только с дисков играл в свое время.Игра такая Call of Duty.Но это с диска а по сети не знаю.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Не Кирюха хоть как-то держался, меня так вообще как котенка резали)))


----------



## Кирилл

Видимо будем форумные игры развивать)


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Не Кирюха хоть как-то держался


За сердце)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

грум написал(а):


> Игра такая Call of Duty


По сети в нее тоже можно, но там, вроде, лицуху покупать надо.


----------



## грум

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> но там, вроде, лицуху покупать надо


За деньги нам не надо.Зачем нам за деньги.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

грум, 
Warface?


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> За сердце)))


Я так вообще не знал, за что держаться.
За-то я понял, что клава на моем ноуте для таких игр не очень подходит.


----------



## грум

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Warface?


А графика там как на картинках?
А то я не люблю когда квадратики похожие на человечков с автоматами бегают.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

грум написал(а):


> А графика там как на картинках?


Ну примерно похожа. Графа там немного лучше, чем в ПБ, физика немного другая. Но опять же, по началу будут иметь, как котят. Это несколько другая игра, хоть и про то же самое.


----------



## грум

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Это несколько другая игра, хоть и про то же самое.


Что Кирилл скажет?Он наверно засыпает уже.


----------



## Кирилл

Да...засыпает.
Практику поминает...


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Практику поминает...


Вижу.
Давайте на завтра отложим этот вопрос.ОК?


----------



## Кирилл

Да конечно)
До конца света далеко,все успеем.


----------



## fseto

на какой игре остановились?)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

А мы и не думали останавливаться)))
Я так думаю, во что народ соберется, в то и будем играть)


----------



## machito

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Осталось только явки с паролями вспомнить)


----------



## fseto

В warface готов.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну давайте на выходных соберемся.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну давайте на выходных соберемся.


Кирилл тогда уж напиши откуда что скачать и тд.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

грум,
wf.mail.ru


----------



## грум

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> wf.mail.ru


А ни чего лишнего помимо wf оттуда не скачается?А то мне приходилось вычищать мусор с компов после игры майл ру тоннами.


----------



## fseto

грум написал(а):


> А ни чего лишнего помимо wf оттуда не скачается?А то мне приходилось вычищать мусор с компов после игры майл ру тоннами.


вчера устанавливал, из лишнего заметил только amigo, галочку снимите и все.


----------



## mike 1

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну вот,собственно...


А меня там забанили . Хотя свой старый аккаунт прокачал почти до ежа.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

mike 1, 
За что?


----------



## fseto

старый акк не получилось восстановить. фигня какая-то постоянно выбрасывает из игры, уже и желания нет играть.


----------



## Кирилл

fseto написал(а):


> фигня какая-то постоянно выбрасывает из игры, уже и желания нет играть.


как именно?


----------



## fseto

вот так http://pixs.ru/showimage/wjpg_1834027_14970334.jpg
скажу сразу инет adsl


----------



## Кирилл

Замедляется изображение,дико лагает,потом черный экран и сворачивание игры с вылетом?


----------



## mike 1

ScriptMakeR, там есть на одной карте баг, который позволяет достаточно хорошо прокачивать аккаунт, но есть риск бана. 

Суть в том, что один человек играет за защиту объекта, а остальные играют в роли атакующих. Задача человека который играет за защиту объекта протянуть около 249 раундов, а потом выйти из игры тогда всем кто нападал перепадет куча очков умений.


----------



## fseto

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Замедляется изображение,дико лагает,потом черный экран и сворачивание игры с вылетом?


без всего что вы сказали, просто во время игры останавливается картинка. Щас вроде порядок. Поставил в графике автоопределение +снизил качество.


----------



## грум

Скачал и установил.Когда попробуем?


----------



## Кирилл

Ну давайте в пятницу или субботу?
Кто как ?


----------



## shestale

Если работа мешает игре...бросайте и вперед


----------



## грум

shestale написал(а):


> Если работа мешает игре...бросайте и вперед


Саня да я хоть сейчас.Давай с нами.


----------



## fseto

грум написал(а):


> Давай с нами.


Я всегда готов.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Мне так, суббота больше подходит. Как и в прошлый раз, часиков в 7-8 по мск. Просто я работаю Пн-Пт: 10-19, Сб: 11-18, Вс: 11-17. Пока домой доберешься, пока поужинаешь..


----------



## fseto

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Мне так, суббота больше подходит. Как и в прошлый раз, часиков в 7-8 по мск. Просто я работаю Пн-Пт: 10-19, Сб: 11-18, Вс: 11-17. Пока домой доберешься, пока поужинаешь..


Добро


----------



## mike 1

Буду. Мой ник: mike3124


----------



## Кирилл

olya - la!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Дык писали уже


fseto написал(а):


> вчера устанавливал, из лишнего заметил только amigo, галочку снимите и все.


----------



## Кирилл

Это со снятой галочкой так то.
Просто интересный факт на сегодня.


----------



## mike 1

Сегодня или завтра будем играть и во сколько?


----------



## Кирилл

У меня пк помер...
Утром разбирать буду.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri,


----------



## fseto

ник Брабмол. все равно во-сколько, но так понял, время прежнее в субб. 7-8. отписывайтесь если что.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ОК. Я за. Надеюсь, Кирюха подтянется.
З.Ы.: У меня сына Кирилл зовут, он за прошлой игрой наблюдал. Все удивлялся, что я с Кириллом играю


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Блин, извините, у меня сегодня не получится


----------



## Кирилл

Я через часик подтянусь если кто в сети будет.


----------



## mike 1

Неплохо сегодня сыграли с Кириллом, но игроков маловато было.



> ник Брабмол.


Такого ника в игре Point Blank я не нашел.


----------



## fseto

mike 1 написал(а):


> Такого ника в игре Point Blank я не нашел.


странно.
я в w.face а не в Point Blank


----------



## Кирилл

Да,бригады не хватало)


----------



## mike 1

Может еще раз попробовать собраться как нибудь?


----------



## Кирилл

Давай по пятницам традицию устроим.
Будем продвигать свой клан)


----------



## mike 1

Koza Nozdri, народу нужно больше, а не 2 человека. Если будет хотя бы 4 человека, то уже сможем сыграть 2 на 2.


----------



## Кирилл

ну так ждем желающих!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

У меня в эту пятницу точно не получится. Да и играю я слабо.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну так научим)


----------



## mike 1

ScriptMakeR, тебе лучше заранее начать т.к. в игре сервера делятся на два вида:

1. Для новичков
2. Для опытных игроков

На сервера для новичков мы с Кириллом не сможем зайти, т.к. там есть ограничение на вход опытными участниками игры.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

mike 1, 
Та мы с Киррилом уже играли, правда в приватных комнатах.


----------



## mike 1

Список игроков на завтра:

1. Koza Nozdri,
2. ScriptMakeR,
3. mike 1,

Еще кто нибудь будет? Во сколько играть будем?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

mike 1, 
Я же писал, что в эту пятницу я не смогу. У меня сегодня Автоквест.


----------



## Кирилл

Я ближе к 8 -9 по москве


----------



## mike 1

В выходные кто нибудь играть?


----------



## Dragokas

Я буду, если не просплю )


----------



## mike 1

Dragokas, ник свой напиши в игре.


----------



## Dragokas

AlexDragokas


----------



## mike 1

Dragokas написал(а):


> AlexDragokas


Добавил в друзья. Тебе нужно будет подтвердить запрос.


----------



## Кирилл

Ребят,мож седня рубанемся немного.
А то мозг отдыха просит))


----------



## лис.хвост

И меня возьмите) я конечно ничего не умею, зато в тельняшке)))


----------



## mike 1

tisha, напишите свой ник в игре. Девушки нам нужны 

Koza Nozdri, давай около 19:00-20:00 по МСК соберемся?


----------



## лис.хвост

mike 1, Вы только сильно не ругайтесь, а что за игра-то?)


----------



## mike 1

tisha написал(а):


> mike 1, Вы только сильно не ругайтесь, а что за игра-то?)


Игра называется Point Blank. Компьютерная стрелялка похожая на Counter Strike. Для создания аккаунта вам нужно пройти процедуру регистрации тут Point Blank — официальный сайт онлайн-игры. После регистрации вы сможете зайти в игру. Для того чтобы вас можно было быстро найти в игре мне нужен ваш ник в игре.


----------



## лис.хвост

*Тиша побежала гладить тельняшку*


----------



## mike 1

tisha, если надумаете, то присоединяйтесь. Сможем двое на двое сыграть.


----------



## Dragokas

mike 1 написал(а):


> Koza Nozdri, давай около 19:00-20:00 по МСК соберемся?


Окей.
P.S. Так и не понял какой кнопкой там гранату бросать.


----------



## Кирилл

tisha написал(а):


> Вы только сильно не ругайтесь, а что за игра-то?)


Я ващпе катался)))
Клан оформим может?


----------



## mike 1

Dragokas написал(а):


> Окей.
> P.S. Так и не понял какой кнопкой там гранату бросать.


У меня граната выбирается кнопкой 4, а бросается левой кнопкой мыши.



> Клан оформим может?


Для создания клана нужно 3 ромба.


----------



## mike 1

Зашел в игру.


----------



## Кирилл

через минут 15 подойду


----------



## Dragokas

Номер сервера какой?


----------



## Кирилл

Да,давно не играл и сразу чувствуется.
Оружие большую роль играет,забрал у кого то нормальный ствол так сразу поперло.


----------



## mike 1

В целом неплохо сегодня сыграли.


----------



## mike 1

Завтра кто будет играть в районе 19:00-20:00 по МСК?


----------



## Кирилл

Я наверное.


----------



## mike 1

Зашел


----------



## mike 1

Зашел в игру. Кто может присоединяйтесь.


----------



## Кирилл

Ты по ходу самый свободный человек))0


----------



## mike 1

Выходные


----------



## Кирилл

это знакомое слово ... выходные...
дай им жару за нас))


----------



## mike 1

Сегодня кто нибудь будет играть часиков в 8 по МСК?


----------



## Кирилл

mike 1, ты похоже единственный в стране остался,кто имеет время на игрульки)
Да что там - на 2 страны)))
Ты студент или уже работаешь?


----------



## mike 1

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> mike 1, ты похоже единственный в стране остался,кто имеет время на игрульки)
> Да что там - на 2 страны)))
> Ты студент или уже работаешь?


Я студент.


----------



## Кирилл

mike 1, ээээхххх! Щас бы в общежитие медицинского или экономического))0


----------

